# How Do Beaucerons Differ From GSDs



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I am attracted to the Beauceron so I did a little reading on them. The description of them sounds so similar to the GSD that I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the main differences between the two breeds would be in relation to personality, temperament, drive, and energy level. I know someone on here has a Beauceron so I'm hoping that person will see this thread. I'm not planning on getting another dog. I'm asking purely out of curiosity because I'm intrigued by them.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

No answers....but I looked at some info on them, they are intriguiging (sp). So I will watch with interest


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You might want to pm Bocron. They used to breed them.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Dont know if this helps at all (I'm sure you already did your research):

from wikipedia: Beauceron Temperament


> The Beauceron is known in France as a guard dog, a helper around the farm (herding sheep or cattle), and/or a ring sport dog (primarily protection training). This athletic, healthy and long-lived breed has been bred to be intelligent, calm, gentle, and fearless. [4] Adults are typically suspicious of strangers and are excellent natural guard dogs. On the other hand they typically take their cue from their handlers when it comes to greeting strangers, and are neither sharp nor shy. They do best when raised within the family but they can sleep outside, the better to act as guards (their weatherproof coats make them ideal dog kennel users even in the coldest winters). They are eager learners and can be trained to a high level. However, their physical and mental development is slow, relative to other similar breeds (e.g. German and other large shepherds): they are not mentally or physically mature until the age of about three years, so their training should not be rushed. Several five- or ten-minute play-training exercises per day in the early years can achieve better results than long or rigorous training sessions.


What I see as differences:
1. Take longer to mature than GSD
2. Can do "better" as an outside dog (emotionally at least - it looks like they do ok whereas the GSD really needs to be with his family)


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Dont know if this helps at all (I'm sure you already did your research):
> 
> from wikipedia: Beauceron Temperament
> 
> ...


So if they do better as an outside dog then I guess they aren't as velcro as a GSD.

I'm going to email Bocron as well. I couldn't remember who had the beauceron but knew their username was similar.

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've met one Beauceron and I would say they ARE velcro dogs and NO, they do not belong outside. She was a very sweet puppy who came right over to me and plopped right in my lap.  She went to a breeder in Canada because she couldn't find a good breeder here in the states. Do your research on breeders. She did tell me that some breeders had some pretty skittish dogs, much like some of the GSDs. Definitely talk to Bocron about them!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I know our herding trainer's beaucerons pretty well. They are all from from "real" herding lines - other pet/show line dogs may be very different.

They ARE velcro dogs - or at least similar to the GSD. They bond very closely to their families. They can be more reserved than GSD's with people they don't know, but shouldn't be shy. Some lines CAN be spooky (with strangers or environmentally) so you have to be careful. 

Of our trainer's dogs - one is more handler sensitive, the others are not. They may not all have the same high prey drive as GSD's - but his old male (who passed away last year) had as much prey drive as any GSD or mal - he was NUTS.

They do mature slowly - but so do some GSD's, so I guess it depends on individuals and lines.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I know from everything i've learned and the Beauceron I met year before last, its definitely a breed I think I would really enjoy having. Very similar to GSD. Bocron recommended the breeder she goes through for Beauceron's for me when I spoke to her about it last year.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

So from the replies so far, they seem quite similar to the GSD. I emailed Bocron as well as a breeder in Ont. I'm curious to see the replies.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes - and it depends on what you want to do with the dog. For schutzhund, I wouldn't really suggest a beauceron, on the sleeve their grips are more chewy than the calm full grip that judges like to see. They also don't have as much prey drive so training them would be more challenging. 
Of course I hate to generalize because I'm sure there are exceptions. But I do like them a lot, it's just harder to find a good one since they are so rare.

Oh also, in general I'd say they are healthier than the GSD...fewer issues with hips, allergies, etc. But my trainer has had 2 dogs with DCM, a genetic heart problem, and they passed away young, both at around 4 years old. So that is one thing to watch out for.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

There's a rescue in Canada as well as a breed club here in Ontario, links are on the CKC website.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

phgsd said:


> They can be more reserved than GSD's with people they don't know, but shouldn't be shy. Some lines CAN be spooky (with strangers or environmentally) so you have to be careful.


I've only met one Beauceron at a dog show, and she was a bit shy. I could pet her under the chin, but not on the head. I do think they are beautiful dogs, and they sound good on paper. I'd like to get to know them better.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

ozzymama said:


> There's a rescue in Canada as well as a breed club here in Ontario, links are on the CKC website.


Thanks! Will check them out.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, just found this thread after getting a pm from the OP.
I pretty much reiterated most of what's been said here. Interesting what Freestep said, whenever people asked to pet one of my Beauces I told them sure, but they should scratch the chest instead. A stranger going over the head was always iffy. 
Also, just remembered to add that they do not take kindly to physical correction if they don't think it is warranted. Not unheard of to get a growl or a snap if you try to do a correction unjustly. I took an obedience course years ago where the in the final graduation, the instructor made everyone trade dogs and do a routine. I could just see one of the Golden or Lab owners getting my Beauce and trying to jerk her the way they did their dogs :0. I told the instructor if she didn't want to end up in a lawsuit she'd let my dog and I skip that portion.
They are very much velcro dogs and do terribly if left outside to their own devices, especially as pups. Once they are older and settled, it's not a big deal to leave one in a fenced yard for example, but I never left mine as pups. I think they have very vivid imaginations and always manage to freak themselves out as pups.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Beaucerons are my other favorite breed, besides German Shepherds. I'll never be without a GSD, but one day I hope to have a Beauceron, too.

The two I met were both at a show, one a large black/tan male being owner handled, now an AKC GR CH, very active in SAR and looking to dabble in herding. Strong, confident male, very drivey, very much a working dog though he was bred from a line of conformation Champions. Self assured, exuberant, confident in his surroundings which was impressive considering it was a large, crowded all breed show. A nice dog, impressed me enough to make a strong impression that I still recall even now. 

The other Beauceron was a smaller merle male, also young but already a working service dog that had saved his owner's life multiple times. Calm, equally confident dog that settled down extremely well in the midst of the loud, hectic atmosphere. Clearly relaxed and comfortable the entire while. He was from a different breeder, somewhere around the Midwest, most likely show/companion bred rather than herding or protection sport bred. Both dogs possessed stellar temperaments, they reminded me of German Shepherds a great deal.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Will be watching this thread closely, as Beauceron is on my list of dogs I'd like to own in the future....


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Bocron was kind enough to respond and gave me permission to post her message. Here it is:

"Well, let's see. They are similar, yet different if that helps . 
The Beauceron is not as affable as the GSD. They tend to be a bit sharper, quicker to react, and not always in a way you'd predict or like.
I've owned 16 total, and I had one or 2 that were kind of mellow, but overall they are an active, busy dog. They do not do well if left to raise themselves, and tend to be a more likely to be spooky if not socialized really well. They are a lot of fun to work in obedience and bitework. The bite is naturally more shallow than a GSD and they tend to slash and thrash so have to be taught to bite calmly. 
They are way more reserved with strangers than our GSDs are. Most of mine would reluctantly greet guests in the house and then go lay down and either ignore them or just stare at them (which freaked people out LOL).
I don't have one currently which is kind of strange after almost 20 years with one in my house and am hoping to get one again one day."


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Very cool. I found a couple breeders listed in Canada last night but as I'm not in the market, so to speak, for another dog right now and I'm 99% certain my next dog will be a sable male GSD. We'll see what the future holds though.


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

I knew someone who had a Beauc and all I know is that they are bigger than a GSD and they like to herd. Hers would herd whoever was in the house, guests included.
I think you have to have the appropriate environment and outlets for them just as you do for GSDs.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually I am interested in getting a Beauceron in the future so I would love to hear any information people have about them! I read up a lot but have not met one in person yet...
It sounds like I might have to wait though because I really need "bombproof" (read: people-proof) dogs right now.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I like Beaucerons too. Here's a European website with lots of photos, including Harlequin. Ear cropping and tail docking are banned in Europe, so you can see photos of natural dogs. 
http://www.working-dog.eu/rasse-details/12/Beauceron


----------



## gusto (Dec 8, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> Bocron was kind enough to respond and gave me permission to post her message. Here it is:
> 
> "Well, let's see. They are similar, yet different if that helps .
> The Beauceron is not as affable as the GSD. They tend to be a bit sharper, quicker to react, and not always in a way you'd predict or like.
> ...


I love this thread!! I'm the only one of my close training friends that has a GSD. After one got a Beauceron, we now have 5 with them bringing the total to 9. I keep pointing out the above to them and agree fully 

I've found that the only plus the Beauc has over GSD is their unique look, which is striking and turns heads. Maybe it's because I'm the only trainer not focused on conformation with my Shepherd but I find GSDs easier to train and live with. My GSD alarm barks to protect my home, when at work she has no need to guard the office (and shouldn't feel a need to!) so quietly accepts anyone new. The Beaucerons have a near heart attack over the site, startle barking while backing away. One of the males redecorated the office when someone arrived with a large box. 

I'll continue to watch this thread and have told my friends about it. We'll see if they jump on to defend themselves.

As for doing bitework, the only one (2 year old intact male) that is actively training has a weak, shallow grip and has to be coddled. Put the slightest pressure on him and he not only releases his grip but bails behind his handler. Meanwhile my 6 month old Lakeland Terrier (I have 2 and they are awesome little dogs!) has surpassed his level in 2 short weeks since her adult teeth have set. She does a great bark and hold, outs on command, and bites with a full grip and grips harder for a clatter stick. I started doing bitework with my other Lakie to prove that a dog with the right nerves should be able to hold up to it.

I'll stop now but 4 years of torment is enough.  Two of the Beauc...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd like a black and tan male Beauceron. But i also want the same color in a doberman as well.


----------

